# Rip those DVDs



## DCD (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi there, I'm trying to rip mpegs from a DVD. Is there any software for OS X that  can use for this??

Thanks for any help


----------



## Nachohat (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah that's illegal.  Unlike Cds, DVDs are encripted so that they can't be copied, riped or played in the inapropriate region. 

All hope is not lost however, I heard about someone who leaked the encription key a while back.  Do a search in Google and you should find something. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 26, 2001)

Why exactly is that illegal? Bad intentions aside, one could simply be backing up their dvd's. 

Heck, you own the dvd, you own the computer... thats like the old days when your cable company had a fit if you put a splitter in your basement and ran a line up to the other room.

Is that really illegal? 

(And yes, I see how it could be very illegal... my room mate has +80gigs of ripped dvd's on his pc...)


----------



## jove (Sep 26, 2001)

The actual legality is still in question. Does copying a DVD you own fall under fair use? But I am not here to debate this issue.

There was a MacOS 9 program that theoretically decrypted the MPEGS. It never worked for me. I don't even think they are available anymore anyways. All I could find on version-tracker is an audio extracter.


----------



## theed (Sep 26, 2001)

that is the current claim, as watching something you already have the right to watch is hardly illegal, they are trying to hold you with it being illegal to break encryption schemes.  It's called hacking, and under some politically motivated definitions hacking is terrorism.  So there you have it, actually copying the DVD shouldn't be illegal, selling it should be, breaking the encryption is (they claim)some massive offense.  But really, they put it out in front of us, we're not allowed to look at it and ponder its meaning?

I like entertainers.  I hate their industry.

So you're not going to find anything via legitimate sources, but as is so cliche, by making it illegal, only outlaws can now copy DVDs.  It gets in the way of so much legitimate activity I have trouble justifying it.  And the region thing ... please!


----------



## jove (Sep 26, 2001)

And then there is the difference between the tool and its use. If a tool has been designed for the sole intention of breaking copyright then the tool is deemed illegal. If a tool can be used for both fair use and breaking copyright then the tool, by law, is legal. The use of the tool is then judged.

Items like Napster, Carracho, and etc teeter on that edge 

In other words I believe, creating and owning one of the DVD decryption tools is legal as long as decrypting is legal. Using it should be legal under fair use (backups etc).

I said I wasn't going to debate this issue - sorry


----------



## theed (Sep 26, 2001)

sorry to drag you into that one.  The end result is that it's all a mess and there's bound to be some more hard feelings over these sorts of things in the future.


----------



## ulrik (Sep 27, 2001)

DVDExtractor 0.9b runs fine with me and my DVD-R superdrive


----------



## rharder (Sep 27, 2001)

If you make your own DVD with iDVD or DVD Studio Pro is it still illegal to make copies of it? Does iDVD or DVD Studio Pro encrypt with that Macrovision junk?

-Rob


----------



## ulrik (Sep 27, 2001)

Of course it is not illegal if you make a copy of your own DVDs...it's a backup. But you may not use it, you may not show it, you may not give it to someone...you MAY use it if your original DVDs is broken. That's all IIRC, but I'm not a lawyer. You can enable Macrovision in DVDSP. But if you make a "backup" of your DVD and you turn off Macrovision, it's illegal since you changed something!

But I don't care! I am buying the DVDs I want. Most of them are bigger than 4,7 gigs anyway and are not worth the hassle of ripping the video streams and audio streams, creating a menu in Photoshop and burning them onto a 10$ CD-R disc. I admit, I am making illegal copies of DVDs...of DVDs you can't buy in Germany! Anime DVDs which are only available in Japan. Do I feel bad about it? No. I have more than a hundred original DVDs, so I really don't care if I make a copy of a DVD of a friend which you can't order here in Germany. If something is available here, I have no problem with paying money for it. If not, I copy it. This is not legal, this is not good, but that's my attitude. Most of these "original" DVDs are illegal bootlegs anyway, and anybody who ever was in Japan, knows what they think about breaking copyrights. Ever walked into a store where EVERYTHING is copied? I've seen them both in Osaka and in Hongkong, China. Stores FULL of illegal copies. Software, movies, garage kits...does the government care? No. Do the companies which hold the copyright care? No. Why not? Don't know, it's a rather strange attitude over there...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

I've played around a little with video editing.
here is a link 
http://www.ripdifferent.com


Admiral


----------



## jove (Sep 27, 2001)

Hello,

ripdifferent is an empty link for sale.


----------



## ulrik (Sep 27, 2001)

yeah, but he only said "here's a link", and that still equals true...



drinklesscoffeedrinklesscoffeedrinklesscoffee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

hmmmm.... damn!
It used to work.. I guess they decided to pack up and go 
I will take a look and reply back


Admiral


----------



## DCD (Sep 27, 2001)

Wow...never thought I get this much response.

Thanks to all the pointless messages basically telling me that I'm a terrorist for playing around with DVDs!  I'm not making copies and selling them off....the reason I'm after a Mac ripper is because I want to put a few extracts of my DVDs on my webpage...as ads for the actual DVDs i'm supposedly ripping apart to sell and make money  

Thank you so much ulrik for being the only one to actually reply to my query!! 

I also dissagree with the region codes!!  I have 3 DVD players at home on my theater setup....so does that still make me a terrorist for watching my US or European DVDs at home in Japan??


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 27, 2001)

So why is breaking encryption on media you own illegal? 

Sure, descrambling cable is illegal - you are extracting data you don't pay for (although some would argue that sence it comes to your house its yours, and its hard to argue otherwise).

But a dvd? If you purchased the dvd, you can throw it at your friends, melt it with a torch, play the movie at a friend's house, let it sit on a shelf for two years (or even three...). But you can't decrypt the video and save it, on *your own computer*? I don't completely get this one.

I mean, after enough viewings, thse dvd's do get scratched and droped and even cracked. I've had some cd's (old Metallica) that I wish I had copied or backed up long ago because now they skip when I play them.

So what if you break encryption? So F#$^ing what? I've got a crypt command on my linux box. I suppose its illegal for me to give someone an incrypted file and them for them to decrypt it?

Agg.. confused. But I don't really care that much ;-)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

LOL this is my theory
Scroo the MIAA (or what ever its called)
I have bought DVDs abroad and could not use em on my DVD player until recently where I did some modding.
I paid for them, I have a right to view them
period


----------



## joecrow (Sep 27, 2001)

OK... in this forum I can easily see that I'm a DVD-ripping "specialist".  Here's the low down.

The process is very complicated on a Mac.  There's no app to pop in a DVD and end up with a DivX movie.  Here's the process.

1.  Use DVD Extractor (in Classic), to decode the DVD... This app will extract the MPEG-2 video and the .ac3 audio.

2.  Convert the .ac3 audio to aiff using mAC3dec (see below for link).  If making a high quality movie (i.e. not VCD  aka mpeg-1), encode the aiff to VBR MP3 in iTunes.

3.  Convert the MPEG-2 to some other format using the free MPEG2Dec (available at http://mm2d.3ivx.com/).  For example, 3ivx is big on mac (you can't encode divx on mac).  You could also convert it to mpeg-1 at this time to burn to VCD (playable in most set top DVD players).

4.  Now, the tricky part... combine the audio and video.  This is a bitch, and I STILL can't get it right often.  In ripping from the DVD, the audio track and video track NEVER stay the same length.  It takes a LOT of messing around to get it synced.

With a lot of luck, you're done.

If you're interested in more detailed instructions (and can't figure out what to do from the below links) let me know.

http://www.3ivx.com -- best quality codec available right now.
http://www.lukifer.com -- links to all of the above apps needed for ripping.  Also tutorials.
http://divx.jamby.net -- contains a quicktime codec to play divx files you download.
http://connectix.com and http://www.musiccity.com -- With Morpheus in VPC4, you can download ANY movie known to man (well, just about).  We need someone to write a Mac OS X port ;-).

Good Luck,

-JoeCrow

P.S. and Admiral -- It's the MPAA Motion Picture Association of American =)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

Yep... lukifer was teh guy I got the tutorials from 

I hate the fact that I cannot watch M2V files on my mac   I tried converting my m2vs to MPGs but playing around in final cut, getting A and V to sync properly and tehn saving into mov and then converting into MPEG... pain in teh arse, one hour per one minute of video on my G3 @ 350 .... not worth the trouble for now.


----------



## DCD (Sep 27, 2001)

joecrow...you are teh MAN!!  
Thanks a lot for the detailed instructions!
I seem to have a problem in classic now....my DVD won't bloody work!!  Can you believe it??  I'm using 9.1 so I tried installing 9.2 last nightbut just before the installation was over it told me that it can't update my HD ...and that I should perform a clean installation or something!!  What the hell!!???

Anyway I'll have a go at all this illegal stuff  when I get my system to work properly!

Cheers again


----------



## vegemite (Sep 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *So why is breaking encryption on media you own illegal?
> *



It's called the DMCA -- Digital Millennium Copyright Act. And it does say specifically that you are not allowed to decrypt things that you bought so that you can copy them to other formats, EVEN IF THAT IS "FAIR USE."

It's totally absurd. But it's now the law of the land. 

If a DVD was not encrypted or otherwise protected, it would be legal to rip it to an MPEG to use for your own purposes. But if it is encrypted, and the manufacturer's right to control how you use the product legally trumps YOUR "fair use" rights. It is unbelievably crappy, but that is how it is now. 

If you buy one of those "copy protected" CDs that are coming out now, there is no way to legally listen to an MP3 of the music -- since you have to bypass the manufacturer's protection to make an MP3. Insane. Totally consumer-hostile. 

For even more fun, there's a new law called the SSSCA (I think). If/when it is passed, it will mandate content control mechanisms be built into all digital storage or computing devices. In other words, the computer of the future literally will restrict our "fair use" rights in new and terrible ways... and it will be illegal to sell or import computing machinery or software without these controls. 

(so what does that mean for free operating systems? It probably means they will become illegal... the FreeBSD and Linux guys probably won't be able to include the legally-mandated content controls in their projects, because those controls will probably be designed and sold by the computer industry, and the price will be outta sight.)

Considering that the DMCA passed unanimously, I expect the SSSCA will sait through the legislature as well. Dark times are ahead. This is just the beginning. Hang on to your non copy-protected hard drives and motherboards!

Cheers,
Vegemite


----------



## ulrik (Sep 28, 2001)

hey joycrow, VirtualPC, Smartripper and VirtualDub are a bless when it comes to bring audio and video back in sync! It's easier than any mac video editing software!

BTW: you can create an image of a DVD with extractor and then just mount it as a floppy drive in VPC. Smartripper will see it as a DVD and you can rip it. Of course it is slower than on a native PC.


----------



## ulrik (Sep 28, 2001)

sure you can watch M2V files on the mac...DVD Studio Pro does the trick in an excellent performance!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 28, 2001)

1) I do not have DVD studio pro (and the price tag is...well ouch!)  I did borrow the CD from a freind though to see if it were something I could play with and it told me it wont install on a G3...Fudge ! 

2) As for teh DMCA.... people will do what I have done.  I have modded my DVD's firmware to be able to read non region 1 DVDs.  Bought em fairly ans squarely and I can do what I bloody want with them



Admiral


----------



## EVe (Nov 27, 2007)

Mac The Ripper is a good program. And easy to use.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 27, 2007)

... talk about bringing back old threads!


----------



## EVe (Nov 27, 2007)

Didnt see the date right away. Sorry about that.

Actually Im hoping someone can help me rip VCDs on CDs to put on a DVD.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I just became aware of the program DriveIn. I haven't used the program but it looks legal.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 27, 2007)

the DMCA only applies to USA -- so if you're in other parts of the world this may well be perfectly legal. 

There are 2 ways to rip a DVD, shrink it (ie. backing up a commercial DVD to a DVD-R, with all menus, extras etc in tact), or rip video files (eg to  (MP4, AVI, H.264 etc)

*1) shrinking it*
- Use MacTheRipper to copy the video files to a hard disk (use full disk extraction)
- Use DVD2One to shrink it to DVD-R size (not free, but worth the money. gives you are trial period too)

*2) ripping video files*
- Use Handbrake


----------



## R0b010146 (Nov 29, 2007)

Handbrake rips DVDs.

I like it....thats what I use.


----------



## fryke (Nov 29, 2007)

handbrake is very nice. Visualhub does a very good job as well.


----------

